# Lockscreen editing



## th4t0n3dud3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it possible to edit the lockscreen of a tpak on the th3ory rom [K]IN3TX? If so how would i go about doing that? Im new to this sorry if i posted in the wrong section.
Sent from my DROID Bionic running [K]IN3TX


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

No offense, but I would suggest a search. Google turned up a slew of useful results on the first page.


----------

